# Technika wireless keyboard and mouse H38FE2



## Welshstaff (Aug 1, 2010)

A friend recommended a cheap but good first wireless and mouse set made by Technika and I have been really pleased as it was so simple to set up and use and to be honest for under £15 I didn't expect too much but the only problem I am getting is that the AAA batteries in the mouse run out after a week or two and unles I take them out each time after using them they run flat - is this normal or could the mouse be faulty - I have checked the set up and the option to make the mouse turn itself off after use is blanked out so you can't alter it - its a real nuisance - also I have just started having a minor problem that the cursor just takes over itself and seems to have a mind of its own (scary)... if anybody has had similar experience please let me know and if there is anything I can do?


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

I had a similar experience when I was trying to set up my PC via the TV. Buying cheap was a bad option for me, as with you the mouse battery power was dismal,
the keyboard typed gobbledygook so I abandoned the the idea. I got my money back from the shop . 
Now when I want to use my tv for pc stuff I use airmouse for my ipod Touch, a lil awkward but ok for minor things.


----------



## Welshstaff (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi

Thanks I have decided to just not use it and go back to normal mouse - unfortunately I lost my receipt - just lucky only cost a few pounds - I have been told by Tesco that all wireless systems use up battery power and normal usage about a week but unsure if they were just fobbing me off!!


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

The cheaper ones,yes they do, shame Tesco's don't say that eh!
As always,buy cheap pay twice 
A lesson I keep forgetting

You don't need a receipt as long as you have proof of purchase, such as a credit card statement or bank statement showing the sale.
Even if paid with cash you can throw yourself onto the mercy of the Great Consumer God Tesco the Deliverer and see what happens, nothing to lose .


----------



## Welshstaff (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes lesson learnt well and truly - thanks for all the advice I am going to give it a go.


----------

